# Silly Stash Survey



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?

I think I could easily fill 3.

Maimie


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


Five


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Are we talking those big 30 gal outdoor type bags? I think I'd say 3.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

30 gal.bags-- at LEAST 10!! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Eight


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

god knows Have twenty rooer bins plus some boxes full one side of garage floor to ceiling stacked am slowly working my way through I am very lucky as I have very little eyesight my children buy for me when they see something nice


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

One bag.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i would have to say about five, easily.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I could also easily fill 3 bags.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Five....maybe six. That is the yarn stash....then there is the fabric stash...embroidery thread, beads, ribbons, and trims......


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


A month ago I would have said three bags but after donating all of my 100% acrylic I have only one. Now when I finish seven or eight projects I will be able to start from scratch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I brought home 10 gave away 1 and then all the other yarn I have, I'd have to say about 11-12/30 gal bags. 
Is that excessive?


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Try 5 giant vacuum bags. That's what I had, plus many others in bins! That's what I just unpacked, after moving here 6yrs ago.

Now have it sorted on racks I put together and in a huge closet. Still have to reinstall the long rack higher than the yarn stacks for the many kits I've purchased on sale or just liked over the yrs.

This yarn, needle, accessories, projects, pattern sort and file that have been put aside ha been an adventure and extremely time- consuming!! My DD has threatened to have a bonfire after I'm gone. Just told her think about the $!,000's of dollars going up in smoke!!!

Now she's trying to convince me to sell some of it (notice she does not mention swapping). Told her if she touched my yarn before I'm gone she's a dead duck.

And so it goes--LOL

Karen


----------



## Nocturnal (Dec 16, 2011)

-_- 1/8 th


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Three


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

One for yarn and one more for floss, tatting string, etc!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

8 to 10


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd say 2 1/2, maybe 3


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd say 2/3 of a 13 gal trash bag


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I'd say 6-7. I have about 6 tubs plus a few space bags (the big comforter size bags). More yarn than I'll ever use up--but I'm trying!!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> 30 gal.bags-- at LEAST 10!! :lol: :mrgreen:


I would find that really overwhelming. I hope you are young because it is going to take a while to use that up. 10?? Good grief!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Dec 16, 2011)

I am SO jealous of all of you!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably 3 - 30 pound bags. But like many of you, that's just yarn. I do many other crafts as well.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > 30 gal.bags-- at LEAST 10!! :lol: :mrgreen:
> ...


Not really (on both counts) ---
I don't find it overwhelming---
and I am a young/middle age :roll:

I do alot for charities...my stash will go me for about a year.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Seriously? 
If I were to first wrap each ball/skein tightly in Saran Wrap (to compress it), I think just the yarn would easily fill 20 of the huge leaf-collection bags. If it had to be ordinary black garbage-can-sized bags, it'd be closer to 40. Books, printouts, magazines, leaflets .... let's say 80 shelf-feet - i.e. if stood on bookshelves, it would take at least 80 feet of shelving to hold them all. 

P.S. I've never personally wrapped skeins in Saran Wrap, but I have twice bought from second-hand stores batches that had been so wrapped. I really makes a huge difference in the size of the ball, and it makes no difference in the after-squooshing knitting with it.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Seriously?
> If I were to first wrap each ball/skein tightly in Saran Wrap (to compress it), I think just the yarn would easily fill 20 of the huge leaf-collection bags. If it had to be ordinary black garbage-can-sized bags, it'd be closer to 40. Books, printouts, magazines, leaflets .... let's say 80 shelf-feet - i.e. if stood on bookshelves, it would take at least 80 feet of shelving to hold them all.


Oh thank you, Jessica-Jean! I was beginning to think I was "odd." I admit I'm nowhere near your total on bookshelf footage, but I'll match you bag for bag on the yarn. It is fun accumulating, isn't it?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

How said I could only fill about a 1/3 I have collecting to do I think !!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

trasara said:


> I have collecting to do I think !!!!!


"Collecting" yarn (or what_ever_) to the extent some of us have is NOT necessarily a good or mentally healthy activity. It is probably an form of gluttony, and that's never good. If you read the too many remarks about broad bottoms on KP, we may have alimentary gluttony also. Not good! If we want to live long enough to enjoy using up the yarn we've 'collected', we need to be healthier. If we're healthier, we probably won't feel the need to collect so much yarn, so many needles, so many patterns. Can you see the circle?

So, do NOT feel sad about having a scanty stash of yarn or whatever! Feel good about yourself and about the fact that you'll be able to buy some nice yarn when you _need_ it without any of the qualms that I feel just looking at new yarn! The thrill of getting a batch of lovely stuff at a deep bargain price wears off long before I ever get around to actually knitting with it, IF I ever do!!

You can't take it with you, and it's not true that she who has the most wins. No one person can ever knit up all the lovely patterns, just as no one person can ever read all the four to five thousand posts on KP every day!

A blessing upon those who have scant stash!! I congratulate you! Keep up the good work! :-D


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

About 5 I think. How many pattern books and patterns, I shudder to think!!!!


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

One, maybe two. Plenty for me; I have a great stash because I love almost every skein/ball/hank in it. More impressive -for me @ least- is that I can fit my WIPs in a ziplock bag.
kat


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My stash is still growing so I think about three maybe four. I have just received over the last two weeks three packages of 8 ply (DK English) wool from England so thats more yarn


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

Eight.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think it would be just one bag.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

One carrier bag cos I've only just started knitting again and threw or gave away all the leftovers I used to keep. As I live in a very small house I envisage the spare bedroom disappearing fast as I am now knitting whenever I can.


----------



## momofoliver (Jun 9, 2011)

I could fill three large lawn and leaf bags...that includes my left over odds and ends.
However, I received JoAnne's coupons yesterday...my stash is about to grow. :thumbup:


----------



## kandee (May 24, 2011)

Before the tornado, I had two Christmas tree totoes full. Now I am trying to keep it under control. I'd say I have about 1/2 bag and three WIP, a sock, a cowl and a baby hat.


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

cannot say, I may frighten myself


----------



## claramae99 (Jul 23, 2011)

I used to be able to fill 3, but have had to downsize after moving to an apartment. Now I'd say I would have trouble filling just 1. I'm so jealous of all of the ladies with huge stashes! LOL!


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


what size trash bags so we are consistent -?


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Probably 8 to 9. :roll:


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

DON`T GO


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

DON`T GO meant for the lady who's daughter will burn her stash when she [goes]


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

yeah,like 'nocturnal',only about 1/8th.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


Definitely 6 or 7...a lot would depend on the size of the bags...I could probably open a "stash shop" with mine and still be selling it off in 10 years time!!!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

kandee said:


> Before the tornado, I had two Christmas tree totoes full. Now I am trying to keep it under control. I'd say I have about 1/2 bag and three WIP, a sock, a cowl and a baby hat.


I'm glad I'm not the only one with several projects on the go at once...I currently have a bag; a snowman; an aran hoodie; a cardigan and squares for a blanket on the go...guess I won't get bored too soon!! lol :?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I would guess I have 5 or 6 of the black garbage bags. My project for the summer is to get it under control (again). I am not buying anymore for a while! I bought some a couple months ago to make a blanket ofr a 2 year old but that is all I am going to buy until I use up some of what I have.


----------



## kandee (May 24, 2011)

Wow, that's alot of projects! I keep one at work for breaks, one at home, and one at my boyfriends house, then I just have to remember where I am at on each one! I would be very interested in snowman pattern...I have a ledge just begging for a few snowmen!


----------



## Teryn (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd have 1. But then there's the fabric, soap making....


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have 6 huge tubs of stash yarn - am going to have my husband read this article - he thinks I am the only woman alive that stashes yarn,


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I brought home 10 gave away 1 and then all the other yarn I have, I'd have to say about 11-12/30 gal bags.
> Is that excessive?


No, that's close to what I have and I've only been at it for about 2 1/2 years. (That's 30 gal. bags)


----------



## VBeechinor (Jan 20, 2012)

1/4 of the bag or less


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

I have 2-3 trash bags of just knitting yarn. However, I love to quilt, and I don't dare bring it all out to measure, and that's not counting books, patterns, threads, embroidery floss, and silk ribbon. And then there is the beeswax candles I make and then the.......


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think about 6 or so!


----------



## ellilou (Jan 24, 2012)

I feel so innocent -- got my down to one.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

One bag--think I'm an underachiever! :O)


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Limey287 said:


> I have 6 huge tubs of stash yarn - am going to have my husband read this article - he thinks I am the only woman alive that stashes yarn,


..lol..men stash things like nails, screws and broken tools.!!


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

6 88 qt tubs


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Five....maybe six. That is the yarn stash....then there is the fabric stash...embroidery thread, beads, ribbons, and trims......


have you been peeking in my sewing room?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I might could fill one big black bag, but I only started stashing in late December, give me time, I'll catch up


----------



## OMARSHOUSE (Aug 1, 2011)

with all my other "stuff" here,,, my sewing room and bedroom are pretty full! soooooo,,, for my sock yarn stash I utilize the back of my little suzuki suv, with the seat down!!! all filled up!
when you start stashing stuff in your extra car,, does that mean you are a "hoarder"? lol
it is really easy to just find what I am looking for and when I go to a "crank in weekend" I just have to load the machine,,, 'cause the yarn is already there!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

Nocturnal said:


> -_- 1/8 th


 thats about what I have.....1/8 or so..............I have a box full of yarn someone didn't want.......!! 
what will people do with all this excess????


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd estimate four to five


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well some of mine is already in 3 garbage bags, then there's the drawer, and the 3 project bags (which have at least 2 projects each.)Might be some in a box in the closet too.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

three


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I have more than 20 Hefty XXL bags of yarn.


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

JoanL said:


> Nocturnal said:
> 
> 
> > -_- 1/8 th
> ...


Ooh, we knit something, like small pets; large things, like afghans, put them out for the birds/squirrels/etc., etc.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Dread to think


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

At least 7. I collect yarn as an artist collects paints. It's a necessity.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Probably about 4-5. When I first read the question I thought 3. Then I started thinking about the bags in different places around the house. OK, I would say 5- 30 gallon bags.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Six, easily


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

I think about 10 - 11


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

I think about 10 - 11


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I could fill at least 2 1/2 baqs.... I've got a lot coming from Bernat for the knit-along though. My DH thinks I have a lot too. I think I'm going to get him to read this forum too. Maybe he'll think I'm not so bad then... lol... But I'm all for getting in on all the sales. As far as I'm concerned, I don't have near enough!


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

Four or five. If I include mu UFOs probably six or seven. Luckily I have the smallest bedroom for storage.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I have more than 20 Hefty XXL bags of yarn.


I thought I was bad, I have 10 totes full of yarn...the HUGE ones from Home Depot. Plusssss I have bags of yarn in my craft room, some in the livingroom chest, some in the car. Need to get it all together.

Now Poppy, one of my 5 pugs thinks he needs yarn too. He is the only pug I have that loves yarn. He will grab my yarn and stash it in his doggie bed. If I am not paying attention, I will notice yarn is missing and look at his bed...behold he has his own stash...5 or 6 skeins of my yarn!!!! But I do not think he is a knitter, maybe a weaver (as he loves to weave my yarn around his tail and the furniture)


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

3 for yarn 
1 for needles and books and patterns
3 for material
2 for beads and findings
3 for gourds and craft stuff
10 for canvas, paper and paint
10 for frames
3 for stained glass and tools
2 for carving wood and rocks and tools
Should I continue? HA!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

About 1 1/2 been using my stash.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

One, but then I'm a newbie at this!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Karen,

Good for you!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm estimating 12 or so. But my stash is more or less neatly arranged on shelves, where I can see it (sorta...)


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Seriously?
> If I were to first wrap each ball/skein tightly in Saran Wrap (to compress it), I think just the yarn would easily fill 20 of the huge leaf-collection bags. If it had to be ordinary black garbage-can-sized bags, it'd be closer to 40. Books, printouts, magazines, leaflets .... let's say 80 shelf-feet - i.e. if stood on bookshelves, it would take at least 80 feet of shelving to hold them all.
> 
> P.S. I've never personally wrapped skeins in Saran Wrap, but I have twice bought from second-hand stores batches that had been so wrapped. I really makes a huge difference in the size of the ball, and it makes no difference in the after-squooshing knitting with it.


I am envious!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I have more than 20 Hefty XXL bags of yarn.


You are rich!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

At the very least a dozen big garbage bags. OMG! That's too many. Never thought of it in terms of garbage bags before. 
Gotta start using up the stash and stop buying. Certainly explains why, when I open the closet door yarn usually falls out. 
All the baskets in the bottom of the closet are overflowing with partial balls. I have at least 15 WIP stacked up in zip lock bags. The tops shelves are stacked with full zip lock bags of yarn. Always intended to use the small balls for the magic yarn ball. Maybe this will get me to start rolling.
And that is just yarn. Does not include needles, books, fabric, paints, craft supplies. 
I think I will stop here. Makes me think too much.


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

I could fill 5


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

1 But my DW adds more than I do. which is strange she doesn't knit or crochet. She just likes the feel or look of the yarn. She bought 3 balls on Super Bowl Sunday when we stopped by the LYS to look at what had on sale. I didn't buy any. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Three


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have trouble understanding my DW buying yarn for me to make something out of and no idea what that might be. To me it's much more fun to find something I want to make then look for a yarn to make out of


Jessica-Jean said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I have collecting to do I think !!!!!
> ...


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

8-10 bags i think. have yarn everywhere in plastic bins everywhere.


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Gave away 10 before storing the rest prior to my move. Have been knitting and stashing for 50 years. Others had donated to me too. Gave to my DIL mother and her neighbor who can't afford the yarn but are avid crocheters and will use it right up so feel good about it.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

One to two ordinary bags. If we're talking 30 gallon bags maybe 1/2 to 3/4 full. Then there's the large blanket, a baby hat, blanket squares, and a shawl on the needles.


----------



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

id say about 4 bags


----------



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

i have at least 4 bags


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

2-3 easily


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


easily 6 xx


----------



## OMARSHOUSE (Aug 1, 2011)

Always intended to use the small balls for the magic yarn ball. Maybe this will get me to start rolling.
And that is just yarn. .[/quote]

Grandkids love to wrap balls of yarn or any little kid for that matter! if you are there to tie the knots,,,,,, delegate..delegate! great moments for having some time together...


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

10 to 12


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

not even 1. my DH says i have to use before i can spend more money, but to be responsibe he is right. SHHH don't tell him i said that! It might go to his head! lol i just got some new knitting pattern books from annies attic and he saw me going through them and threatend to take away my debit card til i used up one of the ywo small totes of yarn. i think he knows me too well.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i might have at least 4 but won't even think of how much fleece and fabric for weaving and quilting stain glass ouch it hurts to think how much stuff i have lol


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I think 10..but the problem if one was not full I would need to buy more to fill it.

I did give 5 bags to a reuse center. They asked where I got all of the yarn. I said Here and there. One lady was a knitter and laughed !


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Laurie, fleece is another story !


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh my that is one loaded question. I have lots and lots. When I die I have told my girls to make a business out of selling all my stuff(neither of them have ever had any interest). There has to be at least $20,000 worth and that is conservative.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

maybe 2--I try not to have much laying around withour a plan. I try not to plan too far in advance


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

My DO could never understand why I had so much yarn...and kept buying/looking for more! Then one day we walked into Lowe's and as his eyes glassed over and he got this funny little smile on his face (now he's 6'3"/250#)I just put my arms around him and rested my chin on his chest and said, 'now you know how I feel about yarn'. End of discussion. Now he doesn't complain about all time I look at yarn and I don't complain about all time he looks at tools.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

6 to 7


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd say 5 bags and then there is the cone yarn which takes up one whole closet that has shelving in it. Then there is the fabrics, mostly for quilting that fill up a dresser with metal shelving unit on top of it nearly to the ceiling, an old entertainment centre all full and 7 of the organizers with drawers. Three huge bins with quilt tops ready to put together. I have another room with more of the same, so it is a sickness that I have managed to put a stop to it. to a degree. I have 9 knitting machines 4 of which are in use, the others in storage. Have sewing machines down to 2 and have 2 embroidery machines with all the stuff to go with it in another 7 plastic drawer storage things. My hubby doesn't like it, but he knows it makes me happy so rarely says anything. These hobbies of mine have usurped the two former children's rooms. I inherited stuff too. I love it all, and yes it is excessive. What's a girl to do? Knit knit knit.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

About six


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I say 5-6. Now my Mom on the other hand.....at least 20 maybe more!


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

I thought I had a lot of yarn but as I read the responses I don't come close to what everyone is saying they have. Next time someone makes a comment of the amount of yarn I have, I am going to make them read all the responses to the stash survey.
I have maybe 10 plastic containers ( and they are not big containers because I live in an apartment)


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Probably 3.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

You just made me nervous. I better get off this site and start knitting. I would say between 18 and 20.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

marylin i know fleece is another story but when you use the fleece to line the knitting it becomes part of the stash lol


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Three.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

about 30.... I have already given 30 bags to a local "keep persons in our area warm" Naughty aren't I ?


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


Now we are only talking yarn, right? I know I already have 2 filled and could fill a few more like maybe around 8 total. Now if you want to talk about wool waiting to be turned into yarn as I also spin...I would have to say around 50 or so.....Yah a BIG stash...I shall Never Run Out! Ever as the sheep keep making more so after this year's shearing it will be even more and then I sometimes trade spinning for more wool......I think I may have a problem....maybe.....


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, you have really thought about this. Good for you, I thought I had it bad. This morning I threw out all the sales papers with yarn on sale. #1; I can't afford to buy more. #2; I need to use what I have.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> 30 gal.bags-- at LEAST 10!! :lol: :mrgreen:


Me too. :roll:


----------



## sparky36 (Jan 10, 2012)

Three -30 gallon bags


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

probably only 1-2 but I'm new.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I could easily fill 6


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I thought I had excessive yarn. I feel better now, heehee. I think I might be able to fill 3 garbage bags! :-D


----------



## angelco98 (Jan 17, 2012)

Not even 1/2 of one bag... but, I just started crocheting in early December, and I have a DH that keeps me in check -- just this weekend we went to the craft store to buy some things and he refused to allow me to purchase any yarn at all. When we got home he was surprised to find I had spent no more than $5, and admitted that perhaps he should have let me get at least ONE skein. At the moment I have one small plastic tub that holds all my yarn, and a three-ring binder to store patterns.
As I have told him -- some women like to buy shoes.. I like yarn.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Four or five, buy i keep buying more faster than i can use it....addicted!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Probably only 1 or 1 1/2.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> about 30.... I have already given 30 bags to a local "keep persons in our area warm" Naughty aren't I ?


Naughty, but in a good way!


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

i could easily fill 6. but i recently decided to use my stash before buying any more. of course that didn't work. i got out 5 "pound of love skeins to make baby afghans (my dd is expecting her third child). as i work on them it hit me, my 20+ year old afghans in the family room need replacing and i don't have all the colors i need. so off i go to the store to buy the yarn i need.

oh yea, i probably could fill 7.

Beka


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

12 big garbages bag.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> You just made me nervous. I better get off this site and start knitting. I would say between 18 and 20.


I'm with you-gotta go knit -new motto- ggk-


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Stash that is with me in PA would be less than one. Stash in storage would probably be 2. Stash that I sold/gave away back in September when I moved would easily be at least 12.


----------



## DIAODYSSEY (Feb 26, 2011)

I have 4 30 gallon bags in my stash, I am proud to say I did't buy any of it new, it all came from garage sales and flea markets. I just love to touch it and make sure the balls are not wound to tight and keep it in perfect balls and ready to knit with or to crochet. AND I love my fabric, I'm the same way, touch it, refold it, stack it, and make sure it has no wrinkles, then sew it up.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Well I donated 2 to charity. and probably have 4-5 for me left.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

1artist said:


> Well I donated 2 to charity. and probably have 4-5 for me left.


 Of course that depends on size of garbage bags.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm with you. I think 3 bags easily.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

three seems to be the right amount I'm right on time


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

It is darned well time you pack rats started projects that use up all the stray yarns. I have won prizes at the county fair using up the stash and frogged UFO's. It takes a tad of commitment and imagination, but it is doable. 

I have to admit that I could probably fill a bag or two all the same. But I do clean house and use it up about every other winter. I will try to post the current Bavarian crochet project upon completion. Maybe even in a few more weeks. HAW!

Last year's entry got me a fistful of awards. It was an afghan created w/o a pattern based on techniques I learned as I went. It was inspired primarily by Patricia Kristoffersen's doilies. It is double side and double thick for warmth. The judges gave it hands down praise not knowing it was a man who had created it. They went into a frenzy when they discovered what they had done. HAW!


----------



## doris busley (Jan 7, 2012)

i beat you mine would do 6 bags as i have loads of family and friends who buy wool to do jobs and never get round to it then they get fed up with moving it or just looking at it only last week i had my sister call me to go and pick up some wool i though she was talking about a couple of balls oh no it was five carrier bags full so thats the only reason i beat you now just got to sort out the ply and the colours and also the amount of each colour then decided what to make with it all but hey i can do that later god bless thoughful sisters


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

I think I'm behind - need to go shopping -


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> It is darned well time you pack rats started projects that use up all the stray yarns. I have won prizes at the county fair using up the stash and frogged UFO's. It takes a tad of commitment and imagination, but it is doable.
> 
> I have to admit that I could probably fill a bag or two all the same. But I do clean house and use it up about every other winter. I will try to post the current Bavarian crochet project upon completion. Maybe even in a few more weeks. HAW!


Oh, no, Doc! My stash is my guarantee of immortality, because I can't die until I use it all! :lol:


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

three maybe four


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd say two.
Jan


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I was just telling someone yesterday that my stash would easily fill 4 of those huge black garbage bags!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Five....maybe six. That is the yarn stash....then there is the fabric stash...embroidery thread, beads, ribbons, and trims......


i have to agree and i just gave away a bag bigger than 30 gal


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

I recently did and it was 3 of the 13 gallon size.


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

I would say 2 bags


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

I did have approximately 12 contractor size trash bags (heavy duty, 50 gal) and about 8 large tubs. It was mostly acrylic and a lot of mohair type yarn, that I no longer care for, so I sold it off and gave a lot of it away in order to buy wool and cottons and various blends. I now have 5 huge tubs and need 2 more. I can't resist a great sale and if I see something absolutely gorgeous.....I must have it! It does get frustrating, because I want to "use it now!" And it's all so beautiful, that I wish I had a room full of shelves to display it on, rather than putting it in tubs. Ah....yarn...glorious yarn!!!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

LynneA said:


> Doc Ruffmo said:
> 
> 
> > It is darned well time you pack rats started projects that use up all the stray yarns. I have won prizes at the county fair using up the stash and frogged UFO's. It takes a tad of commitment and imagination, but it is doable.
> ...


Oh, Lynne! I love the way you think!!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Im up to about 30 tote boxes


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

Since I just moved back to CA and had to mail my belongings, I only have maybe the equivalent of maybe one. My problem is when I get ready to make something specific with certain colors, I will look at what I have 
and don't have enough of any one color. Being on disability I can't always run out and get yarn when I want. I haven't even ever had anyone give me their stash. Oh gosh, I've made myself sad lol


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Used to be easily 8 but, I've been working strictly from stash for nearly a year now, so its down to 4ish. The Only yarn purchased has been for a requested project or so darn cheap it would be a sin to leave it there!


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

My mortality is a reality of finality, but I stave it off by starting new projects. I figure that is what has kept me going this far.


----------



## Mary-Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

What a great string of messages! It makes me feel like a tad less of a pack rate... or at least NORMAL for my addiction! I have about two (large black 30-gal. bags) of just yarn, then two for fabric (recently started knitting with fabric), and close to one bag for WIPs and UFOs. I guess that's in line with most of you. PHEW! And, like others have said, when any non-crafter wonders HOW in the world I can keep accumulating, I'll show them this KP topic!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Careful - my DD threatened to do the same, and my house burned down! :- ) With 20-25 clear plastic tubs full of yarn, plus half a dozen large boxes with completed projects and future gifts. DD was chagrined, to say the least. The insurance adjuster just stood in the middle of the carnage and shook his head....


----------



## adora (Jul 20, 2011)

Hahhhh.......I already have 3 bags, 4 large bins and enough to fill at least another 3 bags !!!!! :-o


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


30gallion bags about 10.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

2.5, I just had to clean out my totes and that's how many bags I have filled right now, Sad huh?


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

one really packed tight


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


if it is kitchen size bags ,would be 4


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

About ten I think...seem to have it everywhere


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

I would say maybe half a bag; I've managed my stash to the zippered plastic cover a duvet is shipped in. How do I manage such a small stash? Most is leftovers, and when I have yarn building up, I make myself use something from a stash for a project before buying new yarn. I'm disciplined in not buying because it's beautiful and I would later use it for something. I'm presently working on a large shrug from "stash yarn" and working on an afghan for my son from yarn he picked out. I already have my next -- well maybe next two projects -- picked out, but will refrain from purchasing the yarn until I'm ready to proceed. I also never buy yarn for the stash unless it's from a bargain bin.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't think bags but plastic bins- BIG ones- 10. I also sew profusely and I have my own room full of fabrics, patterns,etc. I have got to do something!


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

I would say two and I am working frantically to knit it down. I am also a sewer and my major stash is in fabric--which I got at bargain prices of course.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in the process of reorganizing my stash and it looks like it would fill 7 or 8 bags... I'm using boxes (probably 10
or so!) and these are the categories the stash is going into
1. God knows what I'll ever do with this
2. It's gonna be awhile before I'll get to this
3. The good stuff


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

At least 6 or more.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, that would depend on the size of garbage bag. LOL If we are talking the 33 gallon, black ones, about 2. The white 13 gallon kitchen bags, many more. And then if you add in the flex force . . . So sorry, just had to say this. Just watched Phenomenon.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> LynneA said:
> 
> 
> > Doc Ruffmo said:
> ...


I have so much I'm taking mine with me!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are talking about large trash bags (not the really big contracter size) I would need 4 if I included WIP's.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

3/4 bags........4 w i p I only purchase on Sale......garage/kijiji/stores I set a limit on price low because I donate the finished product


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd guess about 8-10


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

I have about one bag of wool. But MATERIAL I have 4 huge bins. My mother passed away about 20 years ago and I couldn't bear to give the stuff away so I hoarded it!


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I am going to accurately determine this and report back. Might give me an idea of just how out of control my stash has become (I suspect) and then be a thorough stashbuster!


----------



## pruedi (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd say 3. But, I'm like everyone who has multiple crafts. Fabric, felt, thread, etc. would make another 2 or 3.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nocturnal said:


> I am SO jealous of all of you!!


Me too!!!


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

3


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

pruedi said:


> I'd say 3. But, I'm like everyone who has multiple crafts. Fabric, felt, thread, etc. would make another 2 or 3.


If we are talking about all craft supplies . . . Way too many! LOL


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

pruedi said:


> I'd say 3. But, I'm like everyone who has multiple crafts. Fabric, felt, thread, etc. would make another 2 or 3.


If we are talking about all craft supplies . . . Way too many! LOL


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll let you know after this weekend. The study/knitting room is going to be blown up! Wish me luck.


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

yeh if we are just talking about knitting and crochetting stuff then it would be 3 but if it is all crafts then it would be way too many all so


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just one, but I'm working on it! :lol:


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

at least 10, people keep giving to me and I do buy some too.
I know it is an addiction, I'm 81 and I'm knitting as fast as I can!


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG...you got the bonfire routine. So did I. Of course my
daughter would never say anything to her father about the
storage unit he has filled with "stuff".
I have a laundry room/shed full of my "stuff". Plus a spare
former bedroom. I knit, dye, spin, quilt all of it. And love
everything I have. When a box arrives it is like Christmas.
So stash on ladies..love what you do and do what you love.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Three; but I'm working on reducing it ..... making itty bitty hats and now some 3 to 4 strands each bulky equals using up LOL 5 hats yesterday. I think it will be head bands to day bulky of course.


----------



## SCouste (Jun 26, 2011)

I think I could fill at least 7 of the 30-gallon bags. May be more, as I have yarn stashed in several places... need to organize to see what I have.


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

OH Doc Ruffmo that afghan is beautiful! 3 blue ribbons terrific. 
I thought I was the only one with a huge stash but I guess not. Were all the same we love our craft!!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Two donated to various causes recently, two still with me for my various causes!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> It is darned well time you pack rats started projects that use up all the stray yarns. I have won prizes at the county fair using up the stash and frogged UFO's. It takes a tad of commitment and imagination, but it is doable.
> 
> I have to admit that I could probably fill a bag or two all the same. But I do clean house and use it up about every other winter. I will try to post the current Bavarian crochet project upon completion. Maybe even in a few more weeks. HAW!
> 
> Last year's entry got me a fistful of awards. It was an afghan created w/o a pattern based on techniques I learned as I went. It was inspired primarily by Patricia Kristoffersen's doilies. It is double side and double thick for warmth. The judges gave it hands down praise not knowing it was a man who had created it. They went into a frenzy when they discovered what they had done. HAW!


You deserve every ribbon you got! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

Probably no more than 3.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Easily 3 maybe 4 lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just imagine if we put our stashes together, what a wonderful shop we would have - yarn heaven!


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmmm I have 5 large plastic totes, 1 large bamboo hamper and a bathroom vanity box full so that would be about 5 I'd guess.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a great idea. 
I never thought of using those vacuum bags for yarn storage.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


Hi Maimie,

What a hot topic you have created. It is up to 13 pages and no signs of slowing down. I don't have much of a stash partly because I live in a 400 square foot apartment and need room for me and all my interests. The yarn has to share space with books, CDs, fabric, cooking equipment, etc. I knit for charity at the senior center and I do get really excited when someone donates big bags of yarn and I get to paw through it.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine are stored in the super size Glad Ziplocks and there are 8 (down from 12 with my destashing project over the past couple of years. Go me!)


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

7 or 8


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Mine are stored in the super size Glad Ziplocks and there are 8 (down from 12 with my destashing project over the past couple of years. Go me!)


Do you know if those are available at Walmart? And yes, go you!!


----------



## ruthe (Nov 11, 2011)

I gave most of my stash to a Charitable organization to make baby things for unwed and poor mothers, so I don't have much now. I gave them 1 bag, and brought home a half a bag to use for baby sweaters, caps, and bootees. I have made over 50 sets so far.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

3, happily with no yarn here longer than 3 years. Took some doing. 
My New Year's Resolution is to not buy any yarn until after Feb. 29. Using up small balls for stripes is fun. 

Friends donated some of their acrylic stash and they lost their stash guilt trip, too. I've made toques for charity, no two the same. Almost 200 in 1 and 1/2 years. Big kids and adults. Feels good.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

possibly 1. I have yarn that has been given me that I am trying to do something with.. but when I find somehting I want to make I need to get more yarn.. I think thats the problem with stash.. unless you go through a red staged or blue stage where all your left overs could possibly blend... you need to get more... so I would hope that I could keep mine down to 1 but you always need to add a little here and there..


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Yarn 2 bags. Fabric over 20 large green plastic tubs. 3 sewing machines, 1 embroidery machine, 1 serger. Plus close to or over 100 sewing patterns. Many Crochet & Knitting Patterns & Books Plus I've never met a notion that I didn't like. Most of which is used for charity & homeless work. Did I mention that I love this site. I spend hours on here?


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Yarn 2 bags. Fabric over 20 large green plastic tubs. 3 sewing machines, 1 embroidery machine, 1 serger. Plus close to or over 100 sewing patterns. Many Crochet & Knitting Patterns & Books Plus I've never met a notion that I didn't like. Most of which is used for charity & homeless work. Did I mention that I love this site. I spend hours on here?


----------



## Suecq (May 9, 2011)

3 or 4


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

DId any of you see the DBNY message recently? They are selling off a person's private stash. (www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/
Here is some of the info they provided....amazing!

Hoarder's Haven Yarn, Fabric & Needlecrafts Stash Sale
Welcome to our largest estate sale ever!
We have been asked to liquidate an enormous personal stash in Chicago. This consisted of an entire suburban ranch house stacked floor to ceiling with tubs of yarn, quilting supplies, books, kits, needles and craft items. The first truck alone returned with almost 300 boxes.
All of the yarn, material and quilting supplies were well cared for. They were kept in quality, plastic storage bags. There is no mothball smell, no smoke or pet odors. The yarn was carefully stored and kept as projects to be completed. Unfortunately the owner bought more that she could finish.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine would fill more than 3 bags, because everytime I look around I am finding more yarn stashed here and there. In my sewing room in a corner in a bag in my bedroom, the corner of my living room....lol..and I am trying to get organized......ha...need to take the time and just gather it up and put them all together in one place....yikes. Not to worry...slowly gonna get it together, get myself in gear. This is pitiful....shame on me.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nocturnal said:
> 
> 
> > I am SO jealous of all of you!!
> ...


Are you jealous because some have so much, or jealous that they've kept it under control? Just wondering.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

jeannewmie said:


> I'll let you know after this weekend. The study/knitting room is going to be blown up! Wish me luck.


Post pics..lol


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like my house......lol.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

That would be two 30 gal bags to the brim. Last years end of summer challenge took it down by a third so it is growing in the right direction.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are stored in the super size Glad Ziplocks and there are 8 (down from 12 with my destashing project over the past couple of years. Go me!)
> ...


Yup, I got mine at Walmart. I'm quite happy how much they hold and how much abuse they can take!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

KarenJo said:


> DId any of you see the DBNY message recently? They are selling off a person's private stash. (www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/
> Here is some of the info they provided....amazing!
> 
> Hoarder's Haven Yarn, Fabric & Needlecrafts Stash Sale
> ...


I read that.........I live in Canada.........tooo far away.......thank God


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I would have to say 25ish, in 30 gal bags.Then 20 bins full but I've collected yarn for many years and have inherited some of it.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

One


----------



## natknits (Dec 10, 2011)

probably 3, maybe 2. I just yesterday found a highboy dresser for yarn and book making supplies. Can't wait to get it into place and have a clear space for the actual making. (Dream on!--sometimes a clean surface gives me anxiety!)


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'd say 2 with my stash.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd say five


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm sure I have at least 20! Maybe more!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> One for yarn and one more for floss, tatting string, etc!


Do you do much tatting? My mom who is a vibrant 85, tats regularly. She makes note cards with tatted flowers, and various other items, but her stash is very small, obviously. She taught me years ago but I still like knitting better...
:lol:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I think that I probably have 1 1/2 Kitchen size bags .............. and then the patterns & I also have about 1/2 bag that are for the swaps...... When I find a nice deal, I get them for the swaps, if not for myself...... I try not to give Acrylics, but something nice.....

Then of course, I have all of my China Painting goodies & pieces of Porcelain to Paint...... They're hard to measure.... because they are Fragile, so I would never put them into trash bags...... 
But I have 3 shelves full of Porcelain to paint & 1/2 a shelf of the paints & oils that I use.......

Hobbies are Fantastic............


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

OMARSHOUSE said:


> Always intended to use the small balls for the magic yarn ball. Maybe this will get me to start rolling.
> And that is just yarn. .


Grandkids love to wrap balls of yarn or any little kid for that matter! if you are there to tie the knots,,,,,, delegate..delegate! great moments for having some time together...[/quote]

Had to look up magic yarn ball, and I'm excited to learn techniques to use the yarn such as how to cut it for striping and project ideas. Thought the leftovers might only be good for swiffer covers. Don't fill guilty any more for keeping those bits and pieces!


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

30 gal. I think 40 or 50  and today I just , came home with 4 bags, filled with the most lovely silk/wool
yarn, and some funny buttons. (there was a cloose sale
30 % off ) Lucky meeeeee.


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

How long did you paint porcelain ?


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Just one for yarn as I am working on getting that used up, but quilting supplies would take up quite a few, not to mention all my card making supplies. So in total for all my addictions, maybe 10.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I would of love to learn to do that. I saw a woman doing it while in the waiting room at the VA hospital with my husband. She showed me how it is done but I did not take notes on it. I have some tatting thread that was giving to me stored in a round tin can. Would like to learn it sometime but at the monment I am too busy knitting GATOR scarfs.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I am in trouble. I would say about 5 of those big outdoor ones.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

That is beautiful work I love the pattern and the colors are spectacular.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

KarenJo said:


> DId any of you see the DBNY message recently? They are selling off a person's private stash. (www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/
> Here is some of the info they provided....amazing!
> 
> Hoarder's Haven Yarn, Fabric & Needlecrafts Stash Sale
> ...


Oh No! Another site to peruse for yarn? Not really helping my stash busting. Luckily I don't buy yarn without a project in mind.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> My mortality is a reality of finality, but I stave it off by starting new projects. I figure that is what has kept me going this far.


Well, your project certainly merited those ribbons! Very Beautiful.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful! And, good for you. I won't let my hubby knit, though, as he always does things better than I do so I have to have something to keep my self image happy! :O)


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

30 gal size, probably 4 if packed tight


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

Three or Four (time to clean my stach out again. I share my extra yarn with the Senior Adult Day Care - they are always looking for yarn and their budget is tight).


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

Three or Four (time to clean my stash out again. I share my extra yarn with the Senior Adult Day Care - they are always looking for yarn and their budget is tight).


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

GranMaPainter said:


> How long did you paint porcelain ?


GranMaPainter,
If you are talking to me (CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida).....
I have been painting on Porcelain since Feb. 1999........

I kind of got burned out about 1 1/2 years ago......
I had spent 9 months painting 'Floral Shoes' - 3 each, for all of my daughters (3), Daughter-in-laws (2) grand-daughters (6) those over 16 years....... I guess I just went overboard..... so I am currently not painting...... but now I am getting the urge again....

I do NOT plan on going overboard again.... It's too stressful.....
CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida, USA :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Five....maybe six. That is the yarn stash....then there is the fabric stash...embroidery thread, beads, ribbons, and trims......


Ditto on that. My sewing room is full! You name it, I probably have it! :roll:


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Uhhhh... I live in less than 1,000 square feet of home. And I could easily fill 4 or 5 bags [30-gal. size]. I have 2 big bins that are under my bed, which we had to put on elevated legs in order to put the bins under! LOL. Plus a big box in the corner of the closet. So, yep... 4 or 5 bags at least!


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gosh-- at least 7! Blush.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Less than 1 bag, I'd say. Sure would like to change that!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

texicanwife said:


> Uhhhh... I live in less than 1,000 square feet of home. And I could easily fill 4 or 5 bags [30-gal. size]. I have 2 big bins that are under my bed, which we had to put on elevated legs in order to put the bins under! LOL. Plus a big box in the corner of the closet. So, yep... 4 or 5 bags at least!


I am always looking for creative storage and have thought of putting the legs under the bed. Does it make it very high? I don't want to fall out and break a hip! I have bags and small boxes under there but would love to be able to fit the bins.


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

I could fill 4 I'd say. Limited space though so have to use some up to buy more and I'm working on that.


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> texicanwife said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhhh... I live in less than 1,000 square feet of home. And I could easily fill 4 or 5 bags [30-gal. size]. I have 2 big bins that are under my bed, which we had to put on elevated legs in order to put the bins under! LOL. Plus a big box in the corner of the closet. So, yep... 4 or 5 bags at least!
> ...


I have put my bed up on the risers I bought at Mary Maxim, raises the bed about 6-8" and you'd be surprised how much space is under there. I use the storage bin on casters for under the bed.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh heavens! I have around 25 plastic covered Rubbermaid type tubs plus a bunch just "around" that I haven't put away. Gulp. Probably I'd say 20-25 bags?


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

I gave away 16 large lawn and leaf bags full of yarn last year to the Senior center...

I have 28 (72 Quart) tubs full of yarn...
and assorted bags full...

I'm hopelessly addicted to yarn.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

c.kenny said:


> MargaretA said:
> 
> 
> > texicanwife said:
> ...


My twin bed is on a frame with wheels. Do the risers work with wheels? Thanks.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Maimie-I have 39 large Rubbermaid totes full of yarn. If you're talking the big giant trash bags, I could probably stuff all my yarn into 30 bags.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Average for KP stashers: 3 1/4

Just had to go measure mine: 2 1/3. 

I feared my stash was out of hand, but now I feel betteer. If I took out the amount the cones take, it would be less, but that's a knitpicky rationalization. Worth the time to drag it all out to measure because now I can reorganize it and consolidate the space it takes to stash.

It's probably low because I only buy with a project in mind, not for the sake of a sale. Not bragging, because I am still envious of other's stash and the oh so beautiful yarn I imagine you have. Just can't afford it and have plenty of yarn and projects to keep me busy a year or two.

On the other hand, my son says you shouldn't scrimp on hobbies because you get so much enjoyment. He can be wise sometimes.


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

All of a sudden, I feel "Nakie", yarn-wise!! Guess I need to get to buying & buying up more & more yarn...Not that I will EVER catch up to even the least of you!! 

Hmmmm...back to Herrschener's, I guess!! Let's see...I'm 63 now...64 in April...should be pushing 83 by the time I get a 'substantial' amt of yarn!! (By THEN, I will be too doggoned old & feeble to actually put it all to use!!!) 

Woe is me!!! :-((

Off to Herrschner's and Amazon.com!! (as I look for my chg card...)


----------



## barbi1025 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm guessing 3ish .... I really should donate some to a local knitting group that make blankets for babies at a city hospital ... then I could start over!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

too many


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I do not have any "silly stash"! All of my stash is extremely sober and serious!

<about 3 bags>


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

Sadly, not even a whole one. 5 people living in 900 square feet means not a lot of stashing! :lol:


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Mine wouldn't fill 1 trash bag. Guess I am still a novice. lol


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

10-12. I have an entire room devoted to yarn.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Boy did Mairnie open a can of worms here. Have you ever seen so many responses.Yahoo, I'm not the only stasher. Stashers rule!!!!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

SIPSIS said:


> All of a sudden, I feel "Nakie", yarn-wise!! Guess I need to get to buying & buying up more & more yarn...Not that I will EVER catch up to even the least of you!!
> 
> Hmmmm...back to Herrschener's, I guess!! Let's see...I'm 63 now...64 in April...should be pushing 83 by the time I get a 'substantial' amt of yarn!! (By THEN, I will be too doggoned old & feeble to actually put it all to use!!!)
> 
> ...


Hey, watch the "old" jokes. There is an 87 year old woman in my knitting group who is not the least bit feeble. Another woman in her 80's is in my quilting group and she is an inspiration to all of us with her gorgeous, award-winning quilts. She is extremely prolific. She takes a course every year to keep learning. Last year's was Indian dance.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am a new knitter, 10 months, but would have easily a tall kitchen bag full. 
k


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

3-4 bags -- plus one whole legal size file drawer full of needles. While I can give away yarn, I can't seem to give away needles.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Gee--I would have to dig it all out from under bed storage containers, clear plastic tubs, several totes, and the guest room closet--not counting the wool/alpaca weighing over 100 pounds that I still have to process and the roving that needs to be spun--I would guess lots!


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I could fill 10


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I just recently moved so I know that I used 25 bags to move my stash - not counting 3 1/2 rubbermaid totes.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Black sheep, black sheep
Have you any wool?
Yes sir, yes sir - 4 bags full.

Don't ask about fabric.....


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

at the moment one..............mmmm something wrong there, but its true.


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

At least 5, 30-gallon bags.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

only 1 right now just made 3 blankets out of it!


----------



## whojaexpect (Dec 15, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Five....maybe six. That is the yarn stash....then there is the fabric stash...embroidery thread, beads, ribbons, and trims......


Maybe not 5 but 3 anyway. But the miscellaneous stuff, yeah, another bag for sure !! Is there a cure for this addiction? (Besides death)


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

whojaexpect said:


> Lilysmom567 said:
> 
> 
> > Five....maybe six. That is the yarn stash....then there is the fabric stash...embroidery thread, beads, ribbons, and trims......
> ...


I don't think there is any cure - other than death. Do we really want to be cured though?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I have one huge suitcase full of "leftover" yarn and one big bag of new yarn waiting for the needles or hooks. Won't be buying any more for quite some time due to lack of storage space.

Don't ask about fabric...


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Two


----------



## LovelyLMC (Sep 16, 2011)

25-30


----------



## grammasmurf (Feb 1, 2012)

I could fill about 6 very easily.


----------



## LovelyLMC (Sep 16, 2011)

25-30


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

[/quote] I don't think there is any cure - other than death. Do we really want to be cured though?[/quote]

Cured? I thought this was incurable! When die they come up with a cure? And who did it? LOL When my time comes, I am ready to die, but I just don't want it to come for another 50 or so years. Oh, and I am 60.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> It is darned well time you pack rats started projects that use up all the stray yarns. I have won prizes at the county fair using up the stash and frogged UFO's. It takes a tad of commitment and imagination, but it is doable.
> 
> I have to admit that I could probably fill a bag or two all the same. But I do clean house and use it up about every other winter. I will try to post the current Bavarian crochet project upon completion. Maybe even in a few more weeks. HAW!
> 
> Last year's entry got me a fistful of awards. It was an afghan created w/o a pattern based on techniques I learned as I went. It was inspired primarily by Patricia Kristoffersen's doilies. It is double side and double thick for warmth. The judges gave it hands down praise not knowing it was a man who had created it. They went into a frenzy when they discovered what they had done. HAW!


I would love to have seen those judges' faces when you stepped up to get your ribbons!!
Fantastic work! :thumbup:


----------



## mollypit (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd say 14 or so but it's dwindling since I developed a scarf knitting addiction !!!!I just can't stop.


----------



## whojaexpect (Dec 15, 2011)

mollypit said:


> I'd say 14 or so but it's dwindling since I developed a scarf knitting addiction !!!!I just can't stop.


But what do you DO with all those scarves?


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

I could fill about 6 bags


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

craftylady49 said:


> ... these are the categories the stash is going into
> 1. God knows what I'll ever do with this
> 2. It's gonna be awhile before I'll get to this
> 3. The good stuff


I _like_ your categories!! :thumbup:

I'd just like to know what it is that makes me work first with the weird stuff and keep 'saving' the good stuff for sometime later?


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

And, why do I even keep the weird stuff? Why don't I just send it on to charity with the "what will I ever do with this stuff."


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> craftylady49 said:
> 
> 
> > ... these are the categories the stash is going into
> ...


Have you heard about the lady who saved her beautiful silk half-slip for years and years? You guessed it. Her family buried her in it AND they served refreshments on her never-used china. Quit saving the good stuff!!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL -- I can identify with that after seeing my grandmother's good stuff sold at auction and the mone divided among her 4 kids who couldn't agree on who got what. I use the good stuff, except for the yarn. What is it with that?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Juleen said:


> That is absolutely beautiful! And, good for you. I won't let my hubby knit, though, as he always does things better than I do so I have to have something to keep my self image happy! :O)


That sounds like me in reverse. I won't touch his power tools, because I know how to use them better than he does, and I don't want to undermine his self-esteem! It's my mother's fault for teaching me to use tools, wire lamps, etc. :-D


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

margie1992 said:


> LOL -- I can identify with that after seeing my grandmother's good stuff sold at auction and the mone divided among her 4 kids who couldn't agree on who got what. I use the good stuff, except for the yarn. What is it with that?


That's sad, but typical about your grandmother's stuff. I don't know why we all save the "good stuff." Maybe because I am 72 and there are so many great patterns and not tons of time left, I donated all the yarn I didn't really want anymore and now I only use what I enjoy knitting or crocheting with. It is time to be good to myself. Its now or never.


----------



## kolibri (Nov 30, 2011)

Only 1.5


----------



## mollypit (Feb 5, 2011)

some were Xmas presents, some to friends, and others ( some with matching hats were donated to an elementary school.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

3


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I can only fit my stash in a smaller than 30 gallon bag


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I need the entire trash truck.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> craftylady49 said:
> 
> 
> > ... these are the categories the stash is going into
> ...


I know why I do it -- I keep waiting until I can knit (and sew) the good stuff up in a smaller size for myself. I know there's something wrong with that thinking.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I could probably fill l large garbage bag. I don't really have space to store a lot of yarn. Lucky are those who have storage room.
DotS


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

kmcnaught said:


> Try 5 giant vacuum bags. That's what I had, plus many others in bins! That's what I just unpacked, after moving here 6yrs ago.
> 
> Now have it sorted on racks I put together and in a huge closet. Still have to reinstall the long rack higher than the yarn stacks for the many kits I've purchased on sale or just liked over the yrs.
> 
> ...


Karen, my daughter gets to visit about twice a year and she just shakes her head when she looks into my office/yarn room. She'd never touch it while I'm alive, and I plan to tell her where to donate all of it. I'm sure she would do that, too, rather than garbaging it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DotS said:


> I could probably fill l large garbage bag. I don't really have space to store a lot of yarn. Lucky are those who have storage room.
> DotS


No. It only leads us into temptation all the more easily!

When my 'stash' was limited to one small closet, it fit in a few shoeboxes. Now that it's got the largest room in a too-large-for-two house, it's overwhelmed not only that room but has spread - amoeba-wise - into nooks and cranies all over the house! While I hope never to have to move again, moving to a smaller abode would probably do some good, especially in reducing the number of things that never get used - not just knitting things either.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

scarves ..hats....mitts......always needed @ a gazillion charities


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe 4-5 bags. Norita


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Probably 4 or 5. What I hate about my stash when I want something from it it is difficult to find. So I am working on my stash. Then I will not save so much yarn again. I may give some of it away.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Three and then there's the fabric...and don't even get me going on Christmas - I have a storage locker for that...


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Three and then there's the fabric...and don't even get me going on Christmas - I have a storage locker for that...


Oh come on, tell us about Christmas.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Bags? I need a truck.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

3...4....no more than 10, I think


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Easily I could fill 8 lawn & leaf bags. I hear the one who dies with the most yarn wins! Hahahahaha

Anita


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

3 or 4


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

I am always looking for creative storage 


I had a friend who kept her yarn in the
trunk of her car.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

mangosalsa said:


> I am always looking for creative storage
> 
> I had a friend who kept her yarn in the
> trunk of her car.


I didn't want to be accused of hoarding so when I had too many books I kept a lot in the trunk. It gave it added weight to deal with New England snow and ice so that was good. When I had read several books I would bring in my stash in the spring and start again.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Three and then there's the fabric...and don't even get me going on Christmas - I have a storage locker for that...


We keep all our Christmas thing in the attic. We really need to clean it out and give some away.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have lots of stash so I have no idea.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

[/quote]I didn't want to be accused of hoarding so when I had too many books I kept a lot in the trunk. It gave it added weight to deal with New England snow and ice so that was good. When I had read several books I would bring in my stash in the spring and start again.[/quote]

You can have too many books? Never! I do love books. All kinds of them. I just got 4 that I ordered from Amazon, on how to prepare food from your food pantry. How to dehydrate and Make-A-Mix and how to use them.

I have 10 more that I want on my wish list. I will get a few more next month.


----------



## duckie43 (Sep 15, 2011)

Probably 2 1/2 to 3 30 gal. bags


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Probably 8 to 10!!! I better get off of the internet and start KNITTING.


----------



## Nana Carol (Apr 4, 2011)

I probably have at least 11. But like someone else mentioned, add to that my cross stitch stash, my bead stash, and my fabric stash.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yarn alone easily 3, other crafts another 3


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

about 6


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are stored in the super size Glad Ziplocks and there are 8 (down from 12 with my destashing project over the past couple of years. Go me!)
> ...


I can never find the 2 gallon Ziplocs in the store at WalMart, but they sell them on their website. I believe shipping is free, if you pick up your order at the store!


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

I am pretty sure it is one full bag and maybe two, but so much of it is leftover from projects that have been finished and given away. So much of it is very diverse so that in order to make anything I always have to order more. Some of the stash is only 10 to 50 yards, but I just cannot part with it, I might need it for something in the future................


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

PRobably 5, maybe more!! Have many totes full of yarn, do not dare count!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> Bags? I need a truck.


I was just thinking the same thing!! :wink:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Too many books? Be they regular books or be they knitting books, there is no way one can have too many books!!!!! <g> Having grown up on a ranch I learned to love books. Older brother not impressed with me, the horses and cattle only wanted to eat, so our dog and I would find a nice pine tree and I'd read while she slept! Too bad I didn't know how to knit back then, I could have got a lot done!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


5 of the big black ones at the least.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Six, if we mean the lawn & leaf ones.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo, that afghan reminds me of the crocheting my Mom and Grandma used to do -- absolutely beautful


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> 30 gal.bags-- at LEAST 10!! :lol: :mrgreen:


me too


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

At present I would say 3. I make afghans 2-3per month for charity. This amount of yarn lasts only a few weeks.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Yeah I knew I was in trouble when my husband bought this for me back in 2001...http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1014/645785566_21502e2bf4.jpg


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I love to read ( even more than knitting) and I have so many books that I do sell some on line on half.com. If you ever decide to part with any it is an easy way to do it. Every now and then I go through them and take them off line and donate them to the local library.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Ranger371 said:


> I love to read ( even more than knitting) and I have so many books that I do sell some on line on half.com. If you ever decide to part with any it is an easy way to do it. Every now and then I go through them and take them off line and donate them to the local library.


I take all my books plus some of my neighbors books & also old books on tape to the Assisted Living Home, where my 96 year old Mother lives........
It always gets me lots of smiles & Hugs......


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

My name is Ledonna, and I am a craftaholic. I buy all kinds of crafting supplies, but, most especially YARN! I love my yarn and my yarn loves me. I don't have any idea how many bags it would take, but, I do know that I can carpet my entire home, my sisters home, and my children's homes with patterns, books, and printouts, and then lay all my yarn out on those floors and roll around in it, or pull it all up around me a have a nice nap. I have jewelry making suppies, beads & tools, I have every oil paint and at least that many canvas', plus books, I have card making supplies, tools, and books, I have cross stitch stuff and every color of floss that has ever been made since 1986 and books and patterns and frames and lamps. Not to mention all of the fabrics (and I don't sew), but you never know when you might start!!!! 
Yes, my name is Ledonna and I am a craftaholic!!!!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I have trouble imagining my yarn in garbage bags because I have projects in three rooms - just delivered several prayer shawls to charity and two birthday presents; most of my stash is for a specific project.


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

at least 10


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

I would go around 4 I think and will be more after the Australian Sheep & Wool Show in Bendigo this year I just can't help myself. Mollie


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Probably 3 bags of yarn that includes the phentex slipper yarn, I could fill at least 10 bags of the big garbage bags of quilting fabric and another bag of thread etc. I think if I could aford the rent I would be able to open up my own craft shop LOL
PAge62


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


Between my sis and I about 10


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

Love your response!!! I did not ever stop to think how many patterns etc I have too!! Also addicted to rubber stamping and scrapbooking. I babysit 8 mon old grandson so no time to do it now, but that does not stop me from taking advantage of good sales!!


----------



## Smilingmama (Oct 6, 2011)

Dread to think! At least 6 if we are just talking wool, but probably times that by 6 if we are talking all my other stash! Think I need to start ebaying, downsizing, knitting and making things quicker, lol


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> Yeah I knew I was in trouble when my husband bought this for me back in 2001...http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1014/645785566_21502e2bf4.jpg


OMG! What more can one say? Lol.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Ranger371 said:


> Love your response!!! I did not ever stop to think how many patterns etc I have too!! Also addicted to rubber stamping and scrapbooking. I babysit 8 mon old grandson so no time to do it now, but that does not stop me from taking advantage of good sales!!


I keep my 3-year-old grandson (and have kept him since he was 3 months old). He now attends a 1/2 day program at church 2 days per week so I sometimes knit then and I knit after my daughter gets off work and they go home. However, they eat with us and then stay until about 9:00 at night since her husband works a combined 2nd and 3rd shift. After they leave I knit until around midnight (and sometimes 1 am). That's how I get my knitting done.


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

Debbie J
You can have too many books? Never! I do love books.
I have 10 more that I want on my wish list. I will get a few more next month.[/quote said:


> Try Abebooks.com. Some marvelous bargains. I have been
> repurchasing books from the 80's/90's that I regretted getting
> rid of, from them.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

hmmmmmm 25+ large plastic crates plus some cardboard boxes, I would have to go count lol We moved a couple years ago so I have them stored in two different places still. There is probably more than I will use in this lifetime....then, like lilysmom567, there is the fabric stash. I have been a professional seamstress for 30 years. I don't even want to count those! But, I do have all the fabric catalogued and almost half of the yarn, with labels and samples put into binders so I don't have to search through crates to fine what I am looking for or try to remember what is in all of them. That would be a disaster of major proportions LOL.


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

3 or 4 at least!!


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

8 to 10


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

i had 6 when i moved the big black ones


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

I've got about 15 or 16 30-gallon bags FULL. I can barely lift the bags because they are so heavy.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I think maybe 4 bags. My daughter calls me the bag lady because of all the little bags around my room with yarn in them


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> 30 gal.bags-- at LEAST 10!! :lol: :mrgreen:


Me too. Maybe more. _blush_

What I have is actually a bit of an embarrassment. We moved last June, and it was only when we were getting ready for the move that the FULL extent of my hoard (it had ceased to be a "stash" ) hit me.

I'm now in the process of de-stashing, tho that may take a while 'cause I keep running out of "at least 20 posts in the last 2 weeks" requirement for listing anything in the Classified section here. But I'll get there -- and in the meantime that requirement will get me in the HABIT of checking in here, which is great 'cause I really like it.

The pix don't include a huge bin (or maybe two) in the closet of this room - the size of the gray-with-green-lid bin shown.

Like I said, embarrassing.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I think would have to go with about 8 bags. Not enough for me but more than enough for my husband. Happy knitting. Linda


----------



## Sophiathe wise (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe two. But as Lilysmom567 said, there's all the other stuff. I moved across the country and half of my stash (of whatever) is still in the Midwest. Gotta get it all together!


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

lol /first I would have to do is take all the storage bins 50 (70gal)-
50(27 gallon) then theres is those vaccumm cubes of 10 so I don't know maybe 100
The only reason I know these figures my husband has put a band on me buying any more yarn till I get the spare room, basement and whereever I have hidden them organized so I did


----------



## Rachil (Nov 8, 2011)

1 1/2! I have been empty my stash - then Father I have sinned! then I went to Hobby Lobby and then a yarn store today - I love new yarn!


----------



## madelaineth (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I would say easily 20 bags full, this past summer I bought a 8' x 10' garden shed and it is stacked top to bottom with bins of yarn. I call it my 'Darn Yarn Barn'. My kids call it " Mom's Insanity". I am knitting and crocheting everyday and it never seems to get any smaller. Making lots of slippers, hats and and scarves for charities. Then a few afghans. Also gave severel away to one daughter that crochets preemie hats for local hospitals.


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :lol: I think I could easily fill five


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Probably 4 at least. Wouldn't dare put it in trash bags I'm afraid it might end up out on the curb by mistake. Wouldn't that be a horror?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Five....maybe six. That is the yarn stash....then there is the fabric stash...embroidery thread, beads, ribbons, and trims......


Oh wow...never thought of all that stuff...yeah I could fill 4 or 5. This is the year I will organize ....please let it be this year. Been saying that for several years. The reason I choose this year is because I want to narrow my craft interest to the most important so I will have more time for oil painting. I know the store room has clothes boxed that I wore when still working. Retired eleven years ago and hate to think this...but will never wear them now. Why did I think I needed to hang on to clothes that long?...and it wasnt even a size thing!!! More room for yarn.


----------



## Green Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

would have to say 10 :thumbup:


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

And I went to my Hospital Opp shop and picked up 700 gms of Patons Machine wash for AU5.00 and another prospect for KP some of it has to be froged . I am thinking maybe a vest. I cant add it to my stash I must use it now.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, about 20, maybe more. Just bought another 200 skeins on Wednesday off craigslist. Didn't really need it but it's hard to pass up a good deal. My husband teases but can't complain - he knows it makes me happy to knit stuff AND he has around 40 full size pinball machines occupying our basement. My stuff takes up a lot less space than his stuff!


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

I have just finished a stash afghan. Still have wool left put aside 4 particular projects (4). Ill use them up before looking at anymore wool buying. Im absolutely determined. (she says) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ps: so sick of wool everywhere, but im getting 2 the end of using it up now.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

22..maybe 23 big garbage bags......my yarn stash is ever growing.....can't resist a bargain....lol


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

MargaretA said:


> SIPSIS said:
> 
> 
> > All of a sudden, I feel "Nakie", yarn-wise!! Guess I need to get to buying & buying up more & more yarn...Not that I will EVER catch up to even the least of you!!
> ...


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, my 98 yr old mother still knits...not very fast but she's still clicking!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

elaineadams said:


> kandee said:
> 
> 
> > Before the tornado, I had two Christmas tree totoes full. Now I am trying to keep it under control. I'd say I have about 1/2 bag and three WIP, a sock, a cowl and a baby hat.
> ...


At 71, I ain't doin' too bad since the CTS surgery.
Lets'see. The 4 plastic bins [yarn] and 4 WIPs, i.e., the drunken triangles blankie, the blankie for MY bed, the Big Guy's chunky hoodie, and a washcloth that's my try-out for the NEW current stitch for the Big Guy's hoodie that's not going too well.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Gosh, I wish I could say many but right now the answer to that is NONE. I have about 20 small balls of scrap yarn that I had used for other things, so right now I am using them to practice my knitting.
I am teaching myself, and its slow going right now, but I am hanging in there, and am determined to get this right.
Maybe on day I will be able to afford to have a stash, and will get to sit and happily knit for hours upon hours, each and every day.
Happy Knitting
Bobbie


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Maimie said:


> If you were to fill garbage bags with your stash, how many bags do you think it would take?
> 
> I think I could easily fill 3.
> 
> Maimie


I keep my yarn in plastic bins. I have 13 bins, each 58-73 qt containers, plus a big basket that a fake tree came in, about 20" tall with more sock yarn, various baskets around the house that look pretty with yarn, plus a big magazine basket in one bedroom, and little baskets here on my porch of things I'm working on and have to work on. I have vowed not to buy more and am using it up slowly. Until I organized in bins I had no idea how much yarn I had!!! Bins put it all in perspective. Sheri


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so jealous. I probably only have 2 kitchen garbage bags.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I am so jealous. I probably only have 2 kitchen garbage bags.


Don't be jealous...you can take advantage of new yarns coming out! I turn my head and keep walking LOL UNLESS it screams at me then it has to come home with me. The good thing is I will usually knit that up right away. Sheri


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

spiritwalker--I am very impressed with your knitting output! I think you must have a speed knit button! LOL, I guess I watch too much TV while knitting and also knit for awhile and then read a chapter in whatever book I'm currently reading. What charities do you donate to? I'm in awe--good for you!!!! :O)


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Oh My Goodness Jessica jean....where are earth do you stash all of that "Knitting essentials??" I might be able to fill 1 full black garbage bag if I had too and as for patterns they fit into 1 binder and about 10 knitting books maybe. Hubby complains about my stash...LOL wait until I tell him about this post on Kp he will never complain again as it could be a lot worse!!
I always think I want to increase my stash but really I need to use what I have up first ...after all I loved it when I first bought it so now it is time to actually put it to good use!!
My Husband would be so proud of me if he actually heard me say that out loud....might not believe it but hey I aim to impress once in a while!!!

Enjoy your stashes ladies no matter what the size!! If it makes you happy more power to you!!


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

You people have it bad.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, you gals are good!!! I either need more storage places or need to knit faster to keep up with you all! :O)


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

My local charity shop has just taken delivery of about 200 balls of new yarn which they will sell for £1 a ball, some still in the original unopened pack of 10. Question is 'To buy or not to buy'. Might just ask if I can have a look through it but where to put it if I do buy some, might have to hide it in the boot of my car and bring it in bag by bag!!! Then where can I hide it? in the loft maybe? (o:


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

Take a look at the worlds biggest stash. It comes up 
under mochimochiland. The original was in 2007 there
is also an update in 2011. Just google... the worlds
biggest stash.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

mangosalsa said:


> Take a look at the worlds biggest stash. It comes up
> under mochimochiland. The original was in 2007 there
> is also an update in 2011. Just google... the worlds
> biggest stash.


OMG


----------



## dkclaw (Jan 2, 2012)

I could probably fill 5. Mine is in big plastic boxes . In about 8 of those boxes. My youngest son was looking at it and he told me I wasn't allowed to buy anymore yarn. What a joke!! So I got on Herrschners and bought enough for an afghan, abd you know how much yarn that takes.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

dkclaw said:


> I could probably fill 5. Mine is in big plastic boxes . In about 8 of those boxes. My youngest son was looking at it and he told me I wasn't allowed to buy anymore yarn. What a joke!! So I got on Herrschners and bought enough for an afghan, abd you know how much yarn that takes.


Yes! "No more yarn" are such fighting words!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh my, I would guess at least 4 or 5.


----------



## Suzannedanne (Nov 10, 2011)

About 1 -- that means 3 wallpaper covered copier paper boxes w lids each properly labeled as to contents -- [Am I ex-closet OCD? ] And that is down by about half -- About 6 months ago, I donated all but the last... And like Lilysmom, I have about 10 more copier paper boxes w lids [all matching & labeled, don't you know?] full of material [mostly future quilting projects.] & 1 box dedicated to embroidery projects.
Sigh. I am to the point that I will not buy anything new unless something gets completed and sent to one of the grand-kids! 
Suzanne


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

Suzanne good luck with that one. I think we've all tried that before but when the opertunity comes around we can't resist!!! lol


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

I would have to admit to five bags! Good thing my husband doesn't count them.


----------



## SylvesterL (Mar 21, 2011)

I could easily fill at least 10 bags, probably more, and i still can't seem to stop buying more yarn.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I could easily fill 10


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Stash Part 2.........O.k. YARN stashers.......because this yarn sits 4 ever in most cases........what do you use to keep it smelling fresh and mildew free? Over the years I have packed small bars of soap........supplied by my hotel staying travelling for job Son........in stash bags & bags of WIP. So far all is well. I also pop them in with my clothes & towels. I hope he doesn't change jobs......but I will need a plan B if he does. Please share Your solutions.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

used dryer sheets..my preference is Gain


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

A few drops of lavender oil on a tissue keeps it fresh and the moths don't like it .


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

Probably 1 1/2 and I'm trying to keep it at that level!


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

I Never say Never when it comes to yarn!!
It truly is an addiction!!
I love yarn!!!


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

with all the yarn I have, I went to Vallue Village and to my surprize I found brand New phentex slipper yarn, 68 balls total + a bag of odds and ends of colour the 68 was off white, but heck I will use them making slippers as Zellers is closing out soon and Target is taking over they won't carry the slipper yarn, so when I find a good sale I buy it, Oh I didn't tell you the best part I got them for 63 cents a ball all new.
Now that is what I call a good find.
I need more yarn like I need a hole in my head tho, if my financee was here I am sure he would of had something to say about it, but if he can buy eletronics I can buy yarn. I have a nick name for him[little bird] you what little birds say Cheep Cheep'LoL any way I am having fun with my yarn.
Page62


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

LindY G said:


> used dryer sheets..my preference is Gain


Same here. I also put used ones near the filter in my hoover. My husband hates anything that smells nice so occasionally I like to upset him!!!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Our local yarn store went out of business a couple of weeks ago. (Sobbing) I went the last day and bought $194 worth of yarn for $43. Great bargain! But, I still am going to miss that place!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Our local yarn store went out of business a couple of weeks ago. (Sobbing) I went the last day and bought $194 worth of yarn for $43. Great bargain! But, I still am going to miss that place!


Good job!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

has anyone worked with Lion Brand Suede Yarn? Any suggestions of things to knit with this yarn? Any would help.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

yep, it is great for jacket type sweaters as it will be a bit thick/heavy but it still drapes. Scarves are ok as long as they are not too wide. I tend to like vests the best in it because the thickness doesn't get bound up underarms and around elbows making me feel like I am in a straight jacket. Bolero jackets with straight narrow sleeves work well too, or shrugs that are just sleeves and a straight strip across the back. My recommendation is go with a vest, nice and long so the bulk still looks slimming and not boxy.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

killashandra said:


> yep, it is great for jacket type sweaters as it will be a bit thick/heavy but it still drapes. Scarves are ok as long as they are not too wide. I tend to like vests the best in it because the thickness doesn't get bound up underarms and around elbows making me feel like I am in a straight jacket. Bolero jackets with straight narrow sleeves work well too, or shrugs that are just sleeves and a straight strip across the back. My recommendation is go with a vest, nice and long so the bulk still looks slimming and not boxy.


thank you so much this is very helpful. I have never used it and a friend asked me what she could do with it, so thank you from her too.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yikes..
At least 50...
Sorry but I am yarnaholic!!!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Yikes..
> At least 50...
> Sorry but I am yarnaholic!!!


Don't apologize. I'm also an office supply junkie. I have partially used everything all over my house. And my stash has gone up to 1 1/3 13 gallon trash bags...


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

you betcha! crib afghans are also great with it, too and three of my four cats and both of my dogs would tell you that they needed a blanket or two in to also!! LOL Have fun!!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL

My Weaknesses are Yarn and Books


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, Penny5--you and I had better not go shopping together! Between the two of us we could spend a whole lot of money!!!!!! Yarn and Books--my absolute favorites!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

At this point you would run out of space to put it all. Apparently it multiplies while I am sleeping. Have been knitting for so long and it just keep adding, adding, adding up, even though I have made so many fun things with some of the stash.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

3!!! And I'm trying desparately to organize it! Not getting too far too fast.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Did you say You want to go SHOPPING!!!!! LOL


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I sure could!!!


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

oops, here comes some more yarn. Struggling with a pattern and realized the only solution is to get another ball of yarn. Dang!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Well thats the way it goes! lol


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

martymcd said:


> oops, here comes some more yarn. Struggling with a pattern and realized the only solution is to get another ball of yarn. Dang!


Awwww poor baby


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ohhhh DARN!!!!!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

maybe cover the bottom of 1 bag.


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

Not sure. At least 5, maybe more.

I have it all over the bin in the basement. In rubber maid containers, a trunk, tupperware containers, along with other locations.

Shari


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

salevy said:


> Not sure. At least 5, maybe more.
> 
> I have it all over the bin in the basement. In rubber maid containers, a trunk, tupperware containers, along with other locations.
> 
> Shari


When you find a pattern that you like, do you go through your stash to find yarn or just go out and buy more?


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

I go out and buy more. Now I'll be shopping from stash.

Sometimes my sister-in-law buys yarn for me for family afghans. Usually the type of yarn I don't have since all of my yarn is acrylic and she gets me wool.

Shari


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I do a little of both! In fact I am looking for a pattern that I got pieces at a yard sale. It is a strip of garter knitting, one end is an arrow shape > and the other is like a snake tongue. I want to make the afghan wider, but cant seem to find the pattern. Does anyone have it?


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

MargaretA I always seem to go and buy more I go through the stash and find I am a ball short so I have to. Thats my story anyway.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

MalleeGirl said:


> MargaretA I always seem to go and buy more I go through the stash and find I am a ball short so I have to. Thats my story anyway.


I have always bought yarn or fabric for a particular pattern so my stash would only be little odds and ends. For those of you with a large stash, do you buy yarn because it is on sale, because you just see it and must have it, just because you can?  Maybe because you did have a project in mind and then didn't get around to doing it? I am curious. I used to buy all kinds of ingredients for a recipe and put it all away and forget which recipe it was supposed to be for.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Wouldn't get the yarn as far as the bag, I'd find something I'd have to use it for!!!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good excuse as any :thumbup:


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

MargaretA, I buy when it is on sale if i like it also a yarn shop was closing about 6 years ago and i purchaced a huge amount on sale he had it in stock for a long time too so no patterns for it. I am not sure what ply it is as the bands have gone . I am new to computors can you tell me how I get those smilies on to my posts please.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

MalleeGirl said:


> MargaretA, I buy when it is on sale if i like it also a yarn shop was closing about 6 years ago and i purchaced a huge amount on sale he had it in stock for a long time too so no patterns for it. I am not sure what ply it is as the bands have gone . I am new to computors can you tell me how I get those smilies on to my posts please.


What happened to the bands?? I type a colon and a right parenthesis and it shows up as a smile. A sad face can be made with the colon and the left side of the parenthesis. There are a bunch of smilies on the left side of my screen and I will click on one and see what happens. 
:-D


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

The bands had long gone when I got it . I will try to get a smilie thanks for the tip.  This is what I got so will have to experiment more.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

The bands had long gone when I got it . I will try to get a smilie thanks for the tip.  This is what I got so will have to experiment more. Just found out it worked. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

MalleeGirl said:


> The bands had long gone when I got it . I will try to get a smilie thanks for the tip.  This is what I got so will have to experiment more. Just found out it worked. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great. Those thumbs up are a hoot.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Even though I have a huge stash..I buy more but usually when it is at a price that I cannot so no too!!!..I always try to buy enough of the one dyelot so that I can either do a large or a small project.....But if I have apattern that I want to knit then I go through my stash first..... ;}


----------



## emotiveyarns (Nov 22, 2011)

Ha ha, thats a great question.
Maybe 2 bags of yarn, but definately 15 bags of fabric!! It fills a room at the moment... I must get sewing soon lol


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

I just wondered if any other question has ever generated more than the 28 pages of replies as this one has


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes just one that went on for over 30 pages and I am glad that it is finished. It wasn't a very nice blog.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Yes just one that went on for over 30 pages and I am glad that it is finished. It wasn't a very nice blog.


Well I suppose this is one place for people to get things off their chests and have a rant as nobody really knows anyone else, well I guess a few do!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

two


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I buy it on sale,yard sales, goodwill, salvation army. I have a large family of cousins who have my age and very young that knit and crochet, so we cover each other if we find a stash. And we always get needles and hooks. Eventually everyone will have their own set.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone interested in building up their Homespun yarn stash? Michael's has it on sale 2/10.00.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

DotS what date is 2/10.00


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

mavisb said:


> DotS what date is 2/10.00


2 for $10.00 I think is what she meant


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry about the "oops". It is 2 skeins for $10.00.
DotS


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Five....maybe six. That is the yarn stash....then there is the fabric stash...embroidery thread, beads, ribbons, and trims......


Are we twins???


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

martymcd said:


> oops, here comes some more yarn. Struggling with a pattern and realized the only solution is to get another ball of yarn. Dang!


You poor thing...I'll cry for you!!!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

SandyC said:


> has anyone worked with Lion Brand Suede Yarn? Any suggestions of things to knit with this yarn? Any would help.


 Hi Sandy... I have a WIP with that yarn. I am making the newspaper cap? My friend finished hers long time ago...looks cute!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Seriously?
> If I were to first wrap each ball/skein tightly in Saran Wrap (to compress it), I think just the yarn would easily fill 20 of the huge leaf-collection bags. If it had to be ordinary black garbage-can-sized bags, it'd be closer to 40. Books, printouts, magazines, leaflets .... let's say 80 shelf-feet - i.e. if stood on bookshelves, it would take at least 80 feet of shelving to hold them all.
> 
> P.S. I've never personally wrapped skeins in Saran Wrap, but I have twice bought from second-hand stores batches that had been so wrapped. I really makes a huge difference in the size of the ball, and it makes no difference in the after-squooshing knitting with it.


I was envisioning you wrapping all those balls in Saran Wrap and it didn't fit the picture I have of you. Aren't you more of a "let's get on with it, people?" kind of gal?


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

About 2, I think, well, maybe more.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

What is "the newspaper hat"?


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Babsmim said:


> What is "the newspaper hat"?


I think she may be referring to the newsboy hat.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Is that like a scully cap?


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

12-15 easily


----------

